# Fusion Magnum VS Fusion



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Clyde I was down at Ocracoke a couple of weeks ago and Ryan had your Fusion Magnum there. I got to cast it and I thought that this rod was easier to load and softer than my current fusion. Was this because the rod had taped guides on it, being heavier than a epoxy wrap job, therefore making the rod easier to load? I read where this blank is stiffer than the current fusion but it did not feel that way to me. 
I know Tommy Wheeler posts on here some so maybe one of you guys can answer this for me.
Thanks
Jeb


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

wassup Jeb....

need ta get yer C-N-R video out there...that was one helluva catch! ....


think the blue fish to the groin was classic also 

too bad I didn't have the camera...

lets go fishin soon!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Al...*

Yeah we will all have to meet up in the next couple of weeks. Get Ryan, Ward and Kramer up, you get the A/C down, and we will have a good time.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm not sure why it would have seemed "easier" to load to you. It is definately stiffer than the regular fusion. Maybe it just fits your casting style better, it does mine that's for sure.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Jebson38 said:


> Yeah we will all have to meet up in the next couple of weeks. Get Ryan, Ward and Kramer up, you get the A/C down, and we will have a good time.


Did somebody say something about drinking and fishing? I'm down.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

if it involves beer count me in


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Get me down to do some fish'n?*

I'd love to guys. We also need to get Kramer for sure. Hey Jeb you looking at a new rod also? I think if I had just a few more rods I could catch more fish!!! Ya'll let me know now. I don't want to be the only guy that does not get a drum this spring.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I'll also*

Make sure to leave mom at home this time


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*We could do the ole*

North Vs. South thing......:beer: 

You virginia boys could come on down here and take some lessons on how us carolina guys drink, er, fish!








"I Know this will go over good "


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Hmmmmm*

Ward just trying to clear up what we talked about over email. With everbody saying the magnum is stiffer I am beginning to think HJ sold me an inferno and called it a fusion.....and the North vs south...Sounds Fun.....Sounds like something we should put some money on to make interesting....Ward your mom fishes harder than we do..We made need her there on our team. I came back and ordered some Gold Hopkins! Ready NOW!


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Jeb...*

before you even consider another fusion...you need to finish my rainshadow...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Firespyder7 said:


> North Vs. South thing......:beer:
> 
> You virginia boys could come on down here and take some lessons on how us carolina guys _*drink*_, er, fish!
> 
> ...


PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME!!!!....if something along the lines of 1800 clear, Capt Morgan, Jim Beam or Quervo are involved. I can play that game when they play!:beer:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Firespyder7 said:


> North Vs. South thing......:beer:
> 
> You virginia boys could come on down here and take some lessons on how us carolina guys drink, er, fish!
> 
> ...


Make sure you ya bring yer honey's or insignificant others..when yer passed out @ around 1:00am...I'll be fishin fer dem other fishes ..or try ta sink the lil man in tha boat.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Gots to include a member of the AC/GC  :beer: I'm in!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*We need to take this thread over to the general population....*

Come on Al, if its anything like you fish....Im sure we will not have a problem 


Come one, come all and represent!

We'll have to come up with a few gang signs..

With Al on your team....Well...Maybe Teo could make up for both you guys...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Firespyder7 said:


> Come on Al, if its anything like you fish....Im sure we will not have a problem
> 
> 
> Come one, come all and represent!
> ...


Ryan..I swear..its like the Viagra or Cialis wore off..one minute it is fish on every cast...and then boom..I get the Southern N.Carolina Hex...

Just tell yer ladies I believe in protection


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> North Vs. South thing......:beer:
> 
> You virginia boys could come on down here and take some lessons on how us carolina guys drink, er, fish!


Now Ryan, that wouldn't even be fair to them yankees.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Clyde said:


> Now Ryan, that wouldn't even be fair to them yankees.


Easy now. I don't mind most insults, but that's gone too far.  

Last I read, Virginia was South of that there 
Mason-Dixon line. And was home to capital of the Confederate States of America.

Callin' us Yankees, that just ain't right. 

Havin' said that, I can't wait to retire and move back to my beloved Tar Heel state.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I don't drink.*

So I'll just have to bring some apple juice  Jeb you think you got an inferno? That's not a bad rod. As for Va vs NC? Sure wht not???? I hear if those VA boys go to sleep, you can catch a fish on a rod they left out!!!!! Now what are our dates.......Let's quit talking about it and be about it.. Kramer you ringing in? A long haired hippie could teach ya to play the drums!!!!!!!  this could turn into a big thing.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I vote for Carolina Beach late August/early Sept. The big biters will be in full-on bite mode, & that's still usually early for the drum bite to start good up north.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Easy now. I don't mind most insults, but that's gone too far.
> 
> Last I read, Virginia was South of that there
> Mason-Dixon line. And was home to capital of the Confederate States of America.
> ...



Dat chit bout the Mason Dixon line dont matter...the only reason Richmond was the capitol was to be closer to the front lines....anything about the NC/VA state line is yankees....hell yall even talk funny. Got that northern accent. Dont matter ifn ya eat grits or not.opcorn:


----------



## redrick (Jul 6, 2004)

*just a few virgina born boys*

Robert E. Lee
Stone Wall Jackson
Jeb Stuart
The Grey Ghost John Mosby
I don't thank nc can top that.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

just cause us AC boys dont smell or LOOK like we are 60yr old drunks   ... doesnt mean we cant drink. afterall, some of us are still shy of 30, we're still at our prime. we can do this anytime. as the offical drunk of the AC i would love to part take. just dont let me try and grab at a biter too late at night.

Hey ryan you better watch that southern talk brotha, i might have to unlock the rack your fusion is sitting in before you drive off!!!!   


ITS ON!!!! the AC(and our tokens) will take that challenge...(but you can have al. we dont want him either!):beer:

-ntkg

neil the nappy headed hoe errr. i mean choe


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Oh yea!*

We'll have to include the really fun games of fishing, such as *sandspike toss*,*Most menhaden you can hold in your mouth*, and the most *drunken hook piercings*:beer:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> We'll have to include the really fun games of fishing, such as *sandspike toss*,*Most menhaden you can hold in your mouth*, and the most *drunken hook piercings*:beer:


I'll take on the sandspike tossing thing, but I forfeit the rest of the event/challenge. Bunker mouthing is just aint my cup of tea.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Ryan, are you going to demonstrate the correct way to cut a spot head too?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Another series in my long line of surf fishing lessons!*

Maybe. 

The art of correctly slicing a spot in two on the beach when neccesary may seem to some as grotesque. But I assure you that in the heat of the battle, nothing can be more rewarding than tossing out a fresh alomost live spot head with its mouth still gulping for air and is gills still pulsing with each trying breath.

We may be able to put together a free seminar on the beach for correctly identifying the features on any baitfish that will make that initial bite more enjoyable.


----------

